# Sandra Lee - Real Foodies, please read...



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I have a question. Does anyone here have an opinion about Sandra Lee, the one who uses bagged angel food cake, LaChoy veggies in a can and Pillsbury Tube Dough?

I see some talk of "slow food" here and she's...well...The-Anti Slow Food movement, all by herself.

I participate on another board that was actually spawned from the now-defunct TVFN discussion boards. We think she is a complete hack and her "chemical combinations" which she tries to pass off as "cooking" are complete abominations. The consensus is that Rachel Ray is doing more appropriate semi-homemade cooking with her acceptable shortcuts like frozen veggies and thin sliced chicken breast. Maybe it's not Lobster with Sauce Americane but it's actual food.

Personally, I feel very strongly about this. I don't think Sandra Lee has a place in any kitchen, let alone one in the media - where someone might mimick her terrible food.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The only thing worse is her cocktails. This is not good food, even if it's fast. O......M.......G. 

I tuned in out of curiosity once, just in time to witness a monstrosity of hers made from a couple of stacked up, store-bought angel food cakes with something gooey shoved down the holes , then slathered with cool whip. I think there were fake palm trees ensconced on the top. 

A truly sad show to watch. When stores are getting more variety of fresh produce and protein options (especially at the seafood counter), why in the heck make this dreck? 

Lest anyone think I've got a personal chef or that I don't prepare meals on a regular basis, I put a home-cooked meal on the table five out of seven nights a week just for my husband and me. Sure, I use some shortcuts, like bagged fresh and sometimes frozen veggies. I work full-time and am busy with lots of activities. But thanks to what I learned from my mom, from watching Julia Child, Madeliene Kamann and others, as well as on this site, I can put a good, fresh meal on the table in 30 minutes most of the time.


----------



## andy m. (Mar 6, 2005)

Sandra Lee sure doesn't cook as I do.

However, I imagine there are millions of folks who aren't foodies and who want to get through the ordeal of cooking a meal ASAP.

For them, SL is probably a godsend. Rather than condemn her because she's not what you want, assume she fills a need (she DOES have her own TV show) for many.

I guess Rachel Ray is in the same category but I can't stand her personality. Just MHO, most love her.


----------



## glenn (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm a complete amateur, and I am one of the million that Andy speaks of. On many occaisions, I just want to make something as fast as possible. Sure, I 'd love to have more free time to make everything from scratch, but I don't always have the time. 

chiffonade - You're worried that someone might mimmick Sandra Lee's "terrible food." Terrible to whom? It's matter of taste. Lots of foo foo chefs serve Foie gras. To me, foie gras is absolutely disgusting. It's part of an internal organ (the liver fat) of force-fed water fowl. However, I fully understand that some people like it, and that's their prerogative. Many people probably like Sandra Lee's stuff, or she wouldn't have a show for long. You might not like it, and that's your choice. But you shouldn't worry over the fact that other people might like her stuff and mimmick her show. 

Keep in mind, it's all relative. What's an unacceptable short-cut to one person is perfectly acceptable to another. Some may consider buying pre-slaughtered chicken as an unacceptable shortcut. Most people don't buy live chickens. Heck, I usually don't even buy a whole chicken. -- Ususally just boneless skinless breast. That's the healthiest, lowest fat part. It's also the tastiest to me. 

I just might have to post some ******* recipes that involve Coca-Cola or beer. No internal organs involved, either. hehehe. ;-)

Glenn


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Mezzaluna - When I used to live in NYC and worked 8-4, I got home about 4:45 and I prepared a meal every night as well (GOD I miss those days!). I'd buy a veal shoulder chop, quick brown it, add a can of cut up whole peeled tomatoes, onions, garlic, wine, S&P, maybe some basil; simmer 1 hour - while I did some chore or caught up on news. How the heck did I know I'd pine for those days! I'd use leftover macaroni (or spaghetti) from Sunday and make a Pasta Pie (like a big macaroni fritatta) during the week. Leftover BBQ chix for a Chicken Salad.

Everything from scratch? Much as I'd love for that to be possible, I've scheduled myself out of most of my time. I live in a place where there is no other way to commute than driving.  I'm on the road one hour to work, one hour _fro_.

There are plenty of great shortcuts or "plan ahead" type stuff one can do to eat decent food during the week. I usually buy some peppers and mushrooms and saute them off on Sunday for use during the week. I use leftover meat the same way - sometimes throwing together a quick quesadilla with chicken breast and veggies or a quick pasta dish using same.

I'm not even going to address that she recommends using these "techniques" for parties or holiday celebrations! (The horrible angel food cakes were used to commemorate Kwanzaa, Christmas and the mountain o'crap you mention was a DOUBLE DECKER monstrosity.)

As for her food being terrible - It's terrible for anyone who has a tastebud. The wretched combinations of a box of this mixed with a can of that - squeeze something out of a ziplock bag all over it and it's gourmet...Her whole schtick is downright comedic. (And we laugh every week .)

As for her having a cooking show...Her husband's wallet probably had more to do with that than her cooking skill. She frequently misuses culinary terms, even at their most rudimentary. During one recent show she claimed "Italians eat _family style_ which means everyone eats in the kitchen." Family style means everything is served on platters instead of individually plated :lol: Have you ever seen the way she holds a knife? With her pointer finger resting on the back of the blade.  When she prepares one of her concoctions (I refuse to call them recipes), the one she's working on looks nothing like the "display" model created by a production assistant. The display model might taste like garbage, but at least it looks good.

There are times I throw together something quick out of leftovers or frozen veggies, canned beans, etc. Nothing is fake and it doesn't take long (I'm ready to collapse by the time I get home most nights). There is more crap than anything else in her envelopes of sauce mix and chemical-laden boxed food - which she uses with reckless abandon.

Most anyone who has ever measured out a level cup of flour feels this woman is a hack on so many levels, it's hard to count them. Her "food" is not economical (which is one of her selling points). It will never measure up to anything prepared out of real ingredients, even if there are very few of them.

I guess I'm most disappointed in TVFN for airing such fluff crap. I remember when TVFN had some measure of credibility and now only about 40% of its content is anything usable. I categorize this show with "Unwrapped" and "Secret Life Of..." It's certainly not a cooking show.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm actually walking this fine line in a book I'm crafting hopefully to be published. It's about eating in the outdoors, camp cooking, backpack food and such. 

I could pick a very refined audience for it, but lots of the market isn't there. The majority of the Dutch Oven cooking types fall into this Sandra Lee cooking; a real shame as they're doing more involved cooking than lots of other campers.

I've debated showing such shortcut recipes and then showing a more real recipe with just a bit more work as comparison in some places. I haven't decided yet. 

But when you've planned a week in Canyonlands via 4X4, you can't pack the whole week fresh in coolers with ice. You've got to have a couple of mix and match canned/dried recipes in your repetoire. Or a canoe/rafting trip...

But then comes backpacking where equipment and weight must be kept to a minimum. Combining various prefab things is about the only way to improve on what's commercially available. Sure I'm going to talk about some home made and dried foods too, but I need to be aware of my market.

Phil


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Last time I went camping (geez...it was before I left NY in 1998), I packed 2 home-made mixes. A couscous mix and a rice mix. You basically have to be able to dump the stuff into a pot with water. The actual recipes are sketchy but I remember using sun dried tomatoes, dry onion, S&P, dry parsley, dry basil, etc. The rice mix had saffron in it . I think one of the mixes had dry salami in it but I coudln't tell you which one. They both actually tasted good and got good reviews.

The whole box cake mix thing, canned apple pie filling, canned icing - they simply *taste bad.* They taste like _plastic_. This is a woman in a fully equipped kitchen. A grown woman - not a 10 year old trying out her sea legs in the kitchen. She poaches canned pears. She uses Pillsbury Crescent Rolls. One of her "creations" looked exactly like the danish ring made by the Pampered Chef hostesses at parties. 

I have to hand it to anyone who can put together a great meal around a campfire and I can certainly forgive not using fresh shallots  if the food is delicious, gives me fuel for the next day and restores me from a long hike. I take it any fish prepared will have been caught in a nearby lake ? Heck, I'd buy your book. I know you know what you're doing and will take whatever shortcuts are acceptable and necessary to enjoy great food under the stars.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Phil, Chiff refined my point- she has a full kitchen but chooses to use highly processed food rather than use fresh. Camping is a different situation! I'm sure your knowledge of how careful prep and advance planning can make a world of difference will be expressed in various ways in your book. I hope to find it in my bookstore! How's it coming?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never seen SL's show--I don't have cable or dish. 

As to the book, I've got enough recipe ideas. Now I just need to refine them, test them in the backyard in situ as it were while raising three kids. Probably be a few years yet assuming I can get a publisher to look at it. 

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Phil, I don't know how it is with non-fiction, but I've written fiction; it's amply clear to me that I must have a literary agent because publishers will NOT take manuscripts directly from authors any more. Still, there's probably more market for niche titles like yours than there is for yet another young adult historical fiction title. 

Good luck! :bounce:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

True. And I'll go that route eventually. 

Phil


----------



## lavender (Sep 22, 2004)

Hahaha, I was just discussing this! 

Yes, her blue-frosting covered store-bought angel food cake about made me throw up. I am serious.


----------



## glenn (Feb 26, 2005)

phatch wrote:
<<..."Now I just need to refine them, test them in the backyard in situ as it were while raising three kids."...>>

phatch,
To give it a better test, make sure you can pack all cooking equipment, small butane camp stove (propane wOUld be to large), and food nto a backpack, and be able to hike a reasonable distance with it. Remember to keep it to "camping" recipes, not "RV'ing" recipes. If you write it as if this stuff will be hauled by an RV, then the true campers will laugh it being called "camping" , just as some cooks laugh at Sandra Lee.

I'm going to go fire up some Pillsbury Crescent rolls now! ;-)

Glenn


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Best of luck getting the book published! You must let us know when we can look for it on bookstore shelves. Sounds like a winner, especially all over the west and in the more mountainous regions of the east coast.

My husband is a chef and sometimes while I'm watching Semi-Homemade, he joins me. He swears his head off. "Yeah use your #*@&^[email protected] $300 mixer to mix cake mix!!" It's hysterical. I TIVO the shows so I can review them online.

Sandra Lee's concoctions often use esoteric ingredients like "champagne extract" and advises you can find these items in cake decorating store. Why go to that trouble? So you can dress up one of your bagged angel food creations??

She talks about how grandmothers teach grandchildren all sorts of neat stuff in the kitchen. She forgot to mention that _none of it_ involves canned pie filling. My grandmother taught me to make stuffed baby eggplants. Now that was a lesson worth passing on to future generations.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've put in years as scoutmaster and camping has always been my family's vacations. While camping, we cook better than most RVers. And for camping, propane stoves are very reasonable. For backpacking, butane and white gas are good, but I've built a soda can alcohol stove I've been quite happy with. Much smaller and lighter than the commercial offerings

Phil


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Whew! What a relief! I thought I was alone in my disgust with "Unwrapped" and "Secret Life Of..."! I only have about 2 hours in the evening when I can watch _my_ choice of programming--not complaining about _that_, you understand--and "Unwrapped" or "SLO" are usually stuck in there between Emeril (yes, I like Emeril Live--I've learned a LOT from Emeril) and some other worthwhile show I'll never get to see because the Food Network can't seem to get enough of "Unwrapped." I've never seen Sandra Lee, but I can tell I wouldn't want to spend my time with her from what you all say.
Gee, I feel better now. :bounce:


----------



## andy m. (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of those shows either, but I do find one that's interesting from time to time. I prefer cooking shows for the most part. However, it *IS* called the Food Network, not the Cooking Network.

My whole point in this thread is that FN has to appeal to a wide range of viewers to be successful. As a result, some shows will not appeal to some people. You can bet there are those that dislike the very shows you care for the most.

I think we have to acknowledge that Sandra Lee's show has a fan base and, therefore should be on TV, whether *WE* like it or not.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

To each his own, I suppose.

I agree about "Secret Life Of...". I can't stand a host who gives people hugs and talks like a child. 

Strangely, I do find "Unwrapped" interesting some of the time. I get a lot of trivia out of it.

Still, my heart belongs to Alton Brown!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I probably wouldn't be so disgusted with this type of show (I too love any kind of trivia) if it didn't comprise so much of TVFN's programming lately. Things like the wedding cake show and birthday cake show at least have some measure of talent in them. I enjoyed them very much - but then any show that has Collette Peters in it can't be all bad. You get to see rising stars as well.

DH and I both go to sleep insanely early because I workout in the early AM (6:00 to be exact) and he is a chef and can leave the house anywhere between 1:30 a.m. to 3:00 a.m. (depending on the day). We TIVO _everything_ or we wouldn't get to see _anything._

As for Emeril...My gourmet group went to see a taping of _Emeril Live_ years ago, before he had music. The focus was vegetables and the guest was Eartha Kitt (one of the "Cat Woman" actresses of the original _Batman_ series). It was great fun. Emeril has the right to utter two very different statements: "TVFN made my career" and "TVFN ruined my career." Over-Emerilizing hit its fever pitch when NBC tried to make a series out of him. It didn't work and only served to make audiences cry out, "Enough, already!" I could live with his toothpaste commercial - it's not on every fifteen minutes. Bro recently ate at an Emeril restaurant in New Orleans and I had to wear sunglasses during his glowing review. (Bro cooks as well - my whole family does.)

I think Emeril has done for cooking in this generation what Julia Child did in her heyday - He makes cooking _approachable._ It's definitely not rocket science to put a simple but delicious meal on the table. Which leads me to...

Sandra Lee is a confessed cooking school dropout who has proclaimed fresh garlic as "Icky." (A quote.) A whole bunch of us watch this show for the downright slapstick comedy of it. If you can squeeze 30 minutes of sheer time vacuum into a Saturday, watch this show and laugh your arse off.

Woo hoo! Me too .


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

The show is like watching a really bad horror movie. You want to change the cable channel, but you find yourself watching the whole thing. It is amazing that a show like this exists, but then again it fits right in with the"I want it now" society we live in. Cooking is both and art and science. Charlatans like Sandra Lee make it a junk science and a joke. 
Another thing that bugs me about the Food Network: a chef/host becomes popular and they have to give them multiple shows. How many shows does Rachel Ray need to have? And don't get me started on mr showmanship Emeril!

:chef:


----------



## glenn (Feb 26, 2005)

Andy M,
I agree with you. It's the FOOD network; not the chefs or cooks network. 

Mezzaluna,
I agree with you about Unwrapped. I'm a history buff, so I enjoy the bit of food history the show gives. 

Chiffonade,
We'll make it a tri-fecta. I agree with your statement, "I think Emeril has done for cooking in this generation what Julia Child did in her heyday - He makes cooking approachable."

It seems quite a few chef types don't like Emeril (I think they're jealous). But Emeril is the real deal when he has a PhD from Johnson & Wales, and he has opened several good restaurants. 

Wow! A hat trick of agreement. I'll take a picture. ;-)

Glenn


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

The whole "it's the Food network thing..." Hmmmm...Anyone who's been watching TVFN since its inception knows that the programming was (and should continue to be) primarily comprised of cooking instruction. There are zillions of great ideas TVFN is completely missing. Instead of beating the same garbage fluff programming to death, why not try something new that is food/cooking related and interesting to those who cook? If TVFN is trying to widen its viewership to include people who think Hamburger Helper is cooking, what they will do is attract a bunch of clueless viewers and lose whatever credibility they have with their original audience: Cooks.

An occasional airing of SLO or Unwrapped wouldn't be a bad thing if they weren't airing Emeril every 15 minutes (Sorry Marzoli - but he's on serious overkill right now) and succumbing to junk like Semi-Homemade featuring an obvious hack addicted to any product with a circled "R" next to it. Give me more of Barefoot Contessa, Easy Entertaining, and please God, bring back From Martha's Kitchen. Paula Deen I could take or leave - the whole southern thing - it's more a personal taste.


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

:lol: Have you ever seen the way she holds a knife? With her pointer finger resting on the back of the blade.  


===== now, i have cooked for over 40 years in various capacities, and i have
always wondered what this "thing" is with the index finger on the back of the
blade. wassup with that?? i keep hearing "for safety", but for the life of me
i can't figure how it could be any less safe. look at any number of "iron chefs" and you will find sakai, kobe, AND masamoto as well as a number of guest chefs (and these guys are NOT hacks!!!) using their knives at some point or another with their index finger on the backs of their knives. (iron chef chen is the only iron chef i have not yet seen doing so.)
is the index finger supposed to slip into the way of the blade's way or 
something?? i can't figure this out. i normally use the "recommended" pinch grip but when i have a LOT of stuff to precisely slice, i put the index finger on the back of the blade and i "cut where i point". very fast, very accurate.
also, with the pinch grip, when i cut a lot of stuff (slivering two crates of red peppers??), i find my joint/knuckle btwn my finger and my hand feels repetitive use pain and is only relieved by placing my index finger on the back of the blade. any insights into this finger on the back thing?? or is this some kind of cooking urban legend??

by the way ... some of the stuff sandra lee makes looks nasty, but some of it tastes pretty good, too!! i think instead of looking at this show as a definitive recipe book/show, i look at it as a way to garner ideas about how to do things faster/easier/more festive. i made the blue icing angel food cake for my sunday school class and the 7-8 yr. olds LOVED it! go figger.
and i hate to say it, but sandra lee is quite a babe. and i have to figure if her body is also 70% storebought/30% homemade!!  :lips:


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

Chiffonade,
We'll make it a tri-fecta. I agree with your statement, "I think Emeril has done for cooking in this generation what Julia Child did in her heyday - He makes cooking approachable."

It seems quite a few chef types don't like Emeril (I think they're jealous). But Emeril is the real deal when he has a PhD from Johnson & Wales, and he has opened several good restaurants. 

===== but when you look at how he makes his food, you simply have to wonder "how does he charge so much for THAT??"
AND NOT TO NITPICK ON EMERIL!! but i have seen him put his index finger on the back of his blades from time to time (anyone else catch him doing that??). when he adds his ingredients together, you don't see him prepping it (i am sure his prep chefs do this) so when he tries to add a bit
of authenticity to the show, he NEVER cuts his ingredients as well as the pre-prepped items. also ... once when he was making a shrimp dish, he was "*****strating" how to use a shrimp deveining tool and instead of using the point of the tool to poke into the shrimp, he was using the edge of the tool like a knife to slice thru the shell which of course, doesn't cut. and that was kinda funnee when he did his dorm room cooking show and he burned the "kicked uP" grilled cheese sandwich and he served it anyway and the poor audience person had to eat it and gush about how good it was!

and as for opening a restaurant (or several), there are any number of successful restauranteurs who don't even KNOW how to cook ... they just
know good food, how to get people to cook it, and keep good financial books.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Sandra Lee, I think, is meant to be helpful to the average cook who wants or needs shortcuts. I have to say that a number of recipes I watched her make were hideous. The Viennese Ice Cream Cake was a standout! Lots of processed ingredients dripping with awful looking gooey slop. 

I do enjoy unwrapped though. Have to admit I don't always want to know how some of my favourites are made!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Exactly!

Yes! I agree. I hate the rerun mentality on Emeril, and I agree that he is on a LOT--I do usually enjoy his show, but I agree totally on Barefoot Contessa--she's so . . . comforting. But she's never on during my time slot, and Unwrapped ALWAYS is! How many conveyor belts of cans and other containers and foods being squirted, sprayed, or peppered can they possibly find to show? That's my trouble with Unwrapped. 
I do like Alton Brown, and sometimes I get lucky and have a chance to see him. I confess, I like shows that teach as well as entertain. I like Food 911 and 30 Minute Meals, too.
I appreciate Emeril Live because he explains things, and I never had a chance to learn from a person because my mother would not allow me in her kitchen. Surely she needed a prep "slave"  or a dishwasher. Not me, though. I didn't even know how to hold a knife properly or chop an onion. So when Emeril explains (over and over show after show) I finally understand how to do some things that are useful to me.
Oh my goodness--I do get carried away! Sorry guys! :bounce:


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

I appreciate Emeril Live because he explains things, and I never had a chance to learn from a person because my mother would not allow me in her kitchen. Surely she needed a prep "slave"  or a dishwasher. Not me, though. I didn't even know how to hold a knife properly or chop an onion. So when Emeril explains (over and over show after show) I finally understand how to do some things that are useful to me.
Oh my goodness--I do get carried away! Sorry guys! :bounce:[/QUOTE]

===== i get so .... uhhhhh .... upset when i continuously hear parents,
esp. moms complain they are too haggered to cook and they don't spend
enough with their kids, etc. when i was a kid (long before computers and
x-boxes and such) i ended up doing a lot of prepping for my mom. i had a
love for knives back then and my parents figgered, heck, why not put that
love to good use?? so i cleaned and prepped the veggies... cut, slice, and 
chop meat ... scale, fillet, and steak the fish. spent time with my mom, 
learned valuable kitchen skills. yep, pretty lucky as a kid.


----------



## sandraleefan (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of Sandra Lee. She's about the only cook in the world who has absolutely made me scream! She ranks right up there with the Bassomatic *****stration on Saturday Night Live! I keep thinking hopefully on one of her red episodes she'll actually mimic another skit SNL did... the one where Julia Child slices her finger off. 

Watching her $h!† sweat in a teflon pan makes me howl!

How about those strategic moves, like pulling wax paper from under a sugary mess before you throw coconut and jelly beans around it. Magical!

Honestly, NOTHING in the world can top the blue cake with palms on top. It's absolutely KILLER and completely IMPOSSIBLE to eat.

Sandra is just fabulous, but I have an edge up on her because she is yet to discover the millions of things you can do with a tater tot.

: )

Keep it simple, Keep it alcoholic, Keep it impractical and as always, Keep it semi ho made.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I, like many of you, wish that Emeril would go away. I like the guy all right (I don't think he sucks) but I sure do get tired of him being on all of the time (it seems). There are a number of shows that I could really do without, especially as a chef. But the execs. at FNTV don't care what I think, nor do they care (nor should they care) what professional cooks and chefs think of many of their shows. They are in the business of making money. It's that simple. They are not in the business of educating the public (though that is what they do oftentimes). They are in the business to entertain. That's how they keep an audience, thus are able to sell advertising space. Why is Emeril on all the time? Because the masses love him!!! They think he's a culinary god!!! He sells advertising, and basically that is what the execs. care about. Its the same with Sandra Lee and all the other "fluff" shows on FNTV. It rings a bell with the masses, and as long as the masses tune in, and these shows are making money then they will continue to air.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Finally, I caught the Sandra Lee (SLop) episode where she made the goofy bunny cakes. Box cake mix, pre-made icing, lots of sweetened coconut, gum drops, marshmallows, and melted chocolate chips. This bunny would send anyone into a diabetic coma. Even my 15 year old daughter was howling at this episode!

From now on I think I'll call Sandy *Bunny Cakes!*


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

i am creeped out that there is even a show like this on the air. we've thought about fn and decided no, 
since public tv has a lot of good ckg shows. now i'm glad!!!!!! is this broad
from h***? this concept is straight out of a jane and michael stern book!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

TVFN has decided that hardcore foodies are simply not enough. They are making concerted efforts to woo viewers who wouldn't describe themselves as accomplished or even avid cooks. Pros? Forget it. There are so few shows left on TVFN that really teach straightforward cooking anymore.

TVFN is barely a shadow of its former self.

Just picture ESPN airing Wedding Garter Catching and calling it sports.

TVFN was already doing Semi-Homemade - it's called *30 Minute Meals* which is, far and away, the better show. I'd much prefer something made with frozen vegetables than LaChoy in the can.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Hands UP!! All those that have buried a mother, sister, daughter, aunt, grand mom having DIED of cancer.

Really, when a bottle of shampoo can contain "real extracts of..." and boxed food only contains long lists of latin words.......

I have NO idea HOW many of those latin words have been banned in my life time. There have simply been too many of them. 

Frankly, those shows are JUST as dangerous as shows like Fear Factor, and SHOULD be plastered with warnings. It isn't food. Its a powder in a box.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Today Sandy made a "meal" with a cue ball theme (how do they think of these themes and who does this stuff?!) refrigertor bread dough, sage sausage, packet of Mexican taco seasoning and peppers made to resemble a pool ball rack. I can't imagine sage breakfast sausage with mexican seasoning, but, this is SandySlop.

Then she makes pre-made, frozen meatballs in a thick vomit-like gravy. Oh, her secret ingredient in the gravy? Sour cream. Since when is that a big secret? It looked absolutely gruesome.

To top off this stomach turner, she made a chocolate hazelnut torte (thing).
Two boxes of chocolate pudding, lots of eggs, batter was poured on top of chopped hazelnuts. Some people should not be allowed to even say "chocolate"! At least she didn't throw cool whip on it, but I bet she wanted to.

I agree that FN is sinking low in their choice of "chef" and shows. Has anyone else noticed that lately Rachael Ray is getting very loud and hyper. Makes her voice really grate on the nerves. What is she on? Even 30 min. meals is getting to be a difficult alternative.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

ROFLMAO!

That's called *Emerilizing.* Soon, Rachel Ray will have her own sitcom that will flop after three episodes. It's a shame. RR's got some good ideas for people to eat fast and well - which is especially important during weekdays.

TVFN has no clue how to manage their "stable." They nuke Martha's show - some real, straightforward cooking instruction by someone who knows how to do it - and offer garbage like Semi-Homemade featuring an implant jiggling, self-proclaimed "non cook" hack who has no place anywhere within a mile of a Kitchen Aid. Now they're overexposing Rachel Ray. They're not going to be happy until they are featuring IHOPs as "Food Finds."


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Chiff, you are so right! TVFN replaced a credible show with SLop and are now trying to make RR into a superstar. The problem is that RR is just getting obnoxiously "ain't I so cute", and Sandy Bunny Cakes is making mealtime an excrutiating experience in many households, I fear. As well as providing unintentional comedy. 

Oh, gotta go, I'm making a meatloaf - I think I have some twizzlers left over from Halloween and cool whip, maybe I'll make it a Bunny Meatloaf to go with my Cute Animals theme!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

We have to remember that the Food Network is not about promoting the level of quality that we, as professionals uphold. The Food Network is about ratings and ultimately, makaing money. And there are FAR more amateur cooks out there and people who want shortcuts and on;t want to cook, than there are professionals.

Nevertheless, I like watching Sandra Lee.

I think she's hot! Her little witch costume at halloween gave me a better rise than my souffle!

Mark


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Mark, I agree with you except that I think even amatuer cooks should learn to make a meal without using loads of processed, nasty stuff. It is just as easy to learn how to make a roux which can then be used for many things, than to open a can of cream of mushroom soup.

BTW, I suspect Sandy's boobs are semi-homemade also! LOL


----------



## andy m. (Mar 6, 2005)

She probably bought the "Boobs-In-A-Box" kit online.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Would that be the one with the instruction "add water to desired consistency"?


----------



## andy m. (Mar 6, 2005)

No, "Boobs-In-A-Box comes with a mini turkey baster and a box of Jell-O (more realistic than water).


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

No one expected the TVFN to teach how to glove bone a turkey but making a basic stock or properly roasting a chicken hardly takes a culinary degree. Depending on boxes of shelf-stable garbage is not the way to teach others to cook a simple meal.

As for the "semi-homemade" assets of the Trophy Wife, we, the anti-Sandra contingent refer to them as *Puddin' Cups*. On one of her original shows, Sandra dem0nstrated how to make a Tiramisu using pudding snacks. The moniker just worked itself out from there.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

...another example of how SLop is bad for amateur cooks is her Safari Dinner. She used pre-cooked chicken breasts. She dropped them in a pan, and a minute later, poured wine in to "deglaze". DEGLAZE WHAT??? 

Then she took the whole mess out when the chicken could not possibly have been heated through yet, wine was still raw, she put some mango slices on the chicken and called it "zebra chicken." 

I don't think I'm a food snob by any means. I have no problem with taking a shortcut or even microwaving a frozen something as desired, but do we really need a how-to program that cant even do that right?

As Rachael Ray is seriously on my nerves now, I am down to Paula Deen and her stop your heart, high fat southern cooking, and Gaida (Little Big Head) and Everyday Italian. Their recipes are pretty simple most of the time, look good, and have better instruction for any cook.

Little Big Head's mozzarella sticks are great, my current family fav. :lips:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Once again I must point out that FNTV is not in the business of educating, they are really in the business of entertaining, though it takes the guise of education. They sell what the majority of their viewers want. These shows don't make it on the air without a lot of research and test marketing. It is obvious that the majority of the people want this crap. Someone mentioned ESPN in an earlier post. It used to be that every once, in a great, while, late at night, they would show the professional poker championships, now they have them plastered all over the place. You know that the hardcore sport freaks just hate it, but it's what the general public wants. As long as these shows make FNTV lots of money, they will continue to air them. As a chef I am appalled by them, but if I were a shareholder I would care less as long as it brought revenue in. The Execs. at FNTV have no responsibility to teach the public how to cook, from scratch. Their responsibility is to their shareholders only. To turn a profit. Yes it is sad, but don't blame FNTV, they are just giving the public what they want.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

And once again _I_ must point out that for better or worse *TVFN began its life portraying itself as the place to tune to learn how to cook. This image remained intact for nearly 10 years with minimal fluff shows.* Its decision to segue from this philosophy is where it lost its integrity and its credibility.

Now TVFN has decided not to air Sarah Moulton - they lost Ming Tsai, David Rosengarten and Martha Stewart (to jettison Martha was a terrible blunder in judgment). Who's next? Mario? Ina?

TVFN's descent into powdered and canned food is akin to Whole Foods deciding to sell Hamburger Helper "to increase its customer base."

Re: Big Head...LOL. I can watch her show anytime _unless she cooks spaghetti._ If I hear her say spagh*i*tti one more time, I'm going to kick the TV.

I'm classically trained; have learned at the elbow of both parents who are phenomenal cooks (and have a brother who cooks); have owned a restaurant and continue to be an avid home cook and baker. If I had my druthers I'd again be a restaurant owner or a bakery owner but alas, I'm being held prisoner in Florida by my family (who love it here) and there's _already_ too much food here for an independent to be competitive. *I still get jazzed when I see something or read something that teaches me something new.* And that used to be possible watching the _old_ TVFN. There's so little worth watching now, it's nearly impossible. It's gotten so out of hand, there's barely a place for new cooks to learn the basics!

On another board, I suggested that the recently emancipated worthwhile chefs should start their own network and give people a choice between garbage fluff shows and actual cooking instruction. It could be a throwback to when TVFN was actually worth watching. The only one with that kind of loot is Martha and right now she's in repair mode. who knows...Maybe in a year or two after she reaps the benefits of her "new more approachable" image she'll be in a position to begin such a project. God, I hope so.

Rescue budding cooks from the likes of Shamdra Lee and her puddin' cups.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

That was when FNTV first started out, in only the major cities. They were pretty small time back then. Now they are pretty standard on all cable networks, and that has changed them. Don't get me wrong. I agree, most of the stuff is crap. I used to love half of their programing line up, now I only watch 3-4 shows, not counting some of their specials. But the point remains, they air what the majority of people want them to air. Believe me, if people wanted the "old format" back and stopped tuning in, then FNTV would change their programing back, but obviously this crap is what most people want. So you all can bemoan the demise of FNTV but they are doing what they set out to do, make money. If you can't stand it that much, then vote with your remote. Turn off FNTV. If enough people feel like the people here and vote with their remote then things will change, but, unfortunately, I believe that the people here are in the minority. And please don't use FNTV as a scapegoat for the decline in the culinary education of our society. They are a symptom, not the cause.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Why is Giada known as "little big head?"

Mark


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Now, that sounds like it would be an interesting topic to discuss all on its own. I agree, food is no longer what it was. Family traditions and lifestyle and economy and refridgeration all have changed food so much in a very short time.

By ways of example. My mom and dad were bourn in 1941. My mom used a glass scrub board to wash laundry by hand untill her teens when her parents were able to afford a washing machine. She also bought things like chickens, from the market butcher. If she wanted that chicked dressed she had to pay an extra dollar, and often didn't have that much money, which ment it was up to her to kill and clean them herself. My fathers first job was as an ice cutter. Yes, that is exactly what he did, with a saw, on the lake, in winter. The ice that was cut was sold for iceboxes. He, and many people of his generation, didn't have an electric fridge.

I have a very hard time imagineing the life as kids they lived, especially concidering this is the life they lived post war here in Canada. The idea that if I wanted a carrot in winter I would have to go outside to a cold house to dig some carrots out of a sand box, and that by late winter they were pretty nasty..... *shakes head* Is it any wonder a whole generation pounced on things like TV dinners?


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

TVFN is obviously going for ratings, not quality.

*MarkV:* Giada is called Little Big Head (LBL) because her head is too big for her tiny body. She is a good cook, though, and is gorgeous, but her head is just too **** big!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

So in other words, whenever a product declines, it's best to just stop using it instead of possibly giving feedback which might return it to its orginal luster? I've never found that to be true of anything worth saving. 

If the time comes when a new culinary network is created that more resembles what TVFN was when it started out, with quality, instructional programming - I'll be jumping ship right along with everyone else who thinks TVFN has gone to s**t. For the time being, though, it might be worthwhile to try and fix what has obviously become broken.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Chiff, you missed my point entirely. I have never said, if its broken do not fix it. I am saying that we, as chefs and foodies, may see it as being broken, but maybe the teaming masses don't see it that way. Maybe to them it is just right. For them, they may prefer the entertainment value, the pretty faces, the simple, convenience food laden recipes. These people seem to prefer the crappy fluff that FNTV puts out. I never said not to make your voice heard. Im just saying that your voice may be that of the minority, and don't expect them to change for that minority. But let's face it, the teaming masses (I never claimed they were right or even very bright) don't want instructional TV unless it entertains, and they want it delivered by witty, beautiful people. Julia, Jeff Smith, Graham Kerr, and all the others of early, PBS cooking shows would have never made it today. They are not beautiful enough, trendy enough, or witty enough. ****, look at what has happened to TLC (loaded with Makeover Story, Dating Story, Wedding Story, etc.) or The Discovery Channel (Monster Garage, Monster House, American Chopper, etc.). These sure aren't the stations they once were, but as disgusted by the majority of their programming as I am, I still find something worthwhile on those channels.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

That's just it...for the first 10 years of TVFN, my voice echoed those in the 100 percentile! This "expansion" in an attempt to broaden the audience to include people who don't cook is a mistake. TVFN Management took a good thing for people who cook and are trying to make it a "generic" thing to include those who don't care about cooking.

Programming doesn't have to be 100% instructional - the "challenges" like Pizza and Wedding Cake _are definitely of interest to those who cook_. It's the low-quality junk like Semi-Homemade that has serious viewers convinced that TVFN has lost its marbles.

I don't watch ESPN because I am not interested in sports - and those who cook are turning away from TVFN because it has less and less to do with cooking. Luckily, we TIVO everything and watch at our convenience, so a good part of my disgust with TVFN is expressed in the form of head shaking while looking at my DirecTV guide. *There is less and less worth watching* on TVFN and they should not have bailed on their original, dedicated audience.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

...my only fear in the TVFN evolution is that good, but less pretty and perky cooks, will not be on anymore. If you saw Rachael Ray on earlier shows, she was much more normal and there was only an occassional giggle. Now, she's so put on and excruciatingly perky that I can't stand to watch her even though I think she is a good cook.

SandySlop has no place on any cooking channel. Especially for novice cooks. She is a hazard to learning about food and cooking.

I've been watching the Create channel more these days. They have Jacques, Ming, Lidia, and some interesting veggie/wholistic chefs on and it's more about food and cooking and less about being cute.

I find myself watching TVFN more for laughs than instruction or new recipes. I hope you're wrong about the masses preferring this fluff, but we'll see.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Speaking of the "good ole days" of the Food Network, when there was better quality programming, do you guys remember "Michael's Place" with chef Michael Lomonaco? It was on in the mid 90's.

I loved that show. I was new to cooking then and I learned a lot from him. I still have quit a few of his recipes from back then that I continue to make to this day.

I always hoped he would have another show but I'm afraid we're far more likely to get stuck with some ditzy, semi-professional, who uses bouillon cubes in place of stock, on some reality TV/game show/food show appealing to the masses of people who only want to spend 30 minutes in a kitchen. 

Mark


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, MarkV, I remember Lomonaco. He is great. Not only a terrific chef, but a real nice guy. I know someone who worked as his pastry chef at Windows on the World and they had a great experience working with him. He sometimes guests on other shows now. I always look forward to seeing him cook.

I don't think FN will give him a show again unless he has some pretty, useless, young gal sitting in a chair asking him dumb questions and announcing breaks (How to Boil Water).


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

ITA about RR. She's a good cook - that's true. But unfortunately, TVFN personalities tend to morph into a 24/7 version of what TVFN molds them to be. All anyone remembers Emeril for is "pork fat rules" and "bam." He's so much more than that.

Sweet Jesus, can I get an AMEN? :bounce:

OK, spill the beans! Where does one _find_ the Create channel? Is it offered by a specific broadcast company (like Comcast or DirecTV) or is it available to all??

Semi-Ho is definitely for laughs and nothing else. As for Big Head and Ina and only enough other decent cooks to be counted on one hand, I still glean the occasional gem from them making their shows worth my time. As for TVFN trying to appeal to the masses by offering mindless fluff, it was probably the decision of a "business" person and not the suggestion of a "culinary" person. *Culinary people should always be running TVFN.* Bean counters can remain in their support role but TVFN should always be about quality culinary programming.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

You mean like *Jacqui Malouf?* She's the most useless appendage since *Claudine Pepin.*


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Jacqui Malouf is necessary because Bobby Flay can't produce an intelligent sentence. He has the verbal skills of an above average Down's Syndrome child. He is often at a loss for words and can't articulate the nuances of various culinary procedures. And he's not going to win any personality contests with his narcissism. I saw him way back when on Ming Sai's show and he acted condescending and disrespectful. 

He is a good chef but he NEEDS a verbal crutch. 

But your point is well taken Chiff and shows like "How to boil water" are a perfect example. The dorky blonde on that show does nothing but distract from the show. The only reason I watch it is because I think Tyler Florence is so good.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I find shows with unnecessary distractions like you describe to be downright uncomfortable to watch because they're so stupid. I tried watching _Cooking with Claudine_ ONCE before I re-named it _Cooking In Front Of Claudine._ I switched the channel when Claudine asked Jacques "What is that, basil?" No it's spinach you mental midget. 

Neither DH (a Corporate Chef) nor I can stomach Bobby Flay. Believe it or not, I formed an opinion of him when I saw him jump in the cutting board at the Iron Chef battle V. Morimoto. I'm sorry. No matter how good you are with a knife, don't put your shod feet where food will be.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

I love Jacques and I didn't mind Claudine. At least she has wine knowledge and explained the pairing of wine with whatever Daddy made. Same for Lidia's son Joe. Actually Lidia gives poor Joe all the dirty work when he appears occassionally on her show. I remember when she had him clean a load of squid and the look he gave her when she told him to.  

In these two cases at least there's a warm, real, family thing going on. On HTBW, nothing of the kind! Tyler always seems annoyed, condescending, or something and Jack is reduced to tasting and announcing breaks. They're not related, don't even seem like friends. Just, no reason to have them together.

Create is channel 133 on my direct. It's not all food, though. There's some pretty good home improvement, sewing, painting, shows too.


----------



## gav (Apr 7, 2005)

I feel detached from my family. I'm depressed and need relief. can cooking help? suggestions?


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Gav, I think you should, er, post on a Dr. Phil board.


----------



## gav (Apr 7, 2005)

I need to fill a space in a room for an art exhibition. I am worried because I have not come up with any ideas yet. Can anyone offer any helpful suggestions?? (p.s. anything goes, u can fill the room with anything for people to view.)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes, this is the Dr. Food thread of a food site... easy to make that mistake I know, food is the best medicine.........


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I know what you mean - especially with Lidia and her son. When he does anything with her in the kitchen, she may give him the dirty work but you can see a real respect between them - along with that maternal pride. I got tired of Claudine too quick to witness her wine knowledge - at least she's got that as a redeeming quality!


----------



## gav (Apr 7, 2005)

are there any actual recipes that anyone can offer that are supposed to act as medicine for the body and soul??


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The first cooking show I remember watching was Julia Child's French Chef. I was mesmerized. After a few shows I realized why: I realized I'd been taught good, solid cooking sense and some techniques from my mom and grandmother. I began to notice, for instance, that when I thought an item was done, or formed correctly, or was spiced right, so did Julia. (Not every time, of course...) 

I was home from my freshman year in college. My mom had returned to work in my dad's office, and I was put in charge of keeping house and cooking meals. Thanks to Julia, I had the guts to try recipes (cioppino, coq au vin) I never thought I could do. Our family grocery bill went up, but we sure did eat well that summer!

Incidentally, Grahame Kerr came along around the same time. I never had the same connection with him as I did with Julia. 

And for Gav: I suggest you post your question in the recipe forum. Also, use the search button to see if you can find some earlier discussions on "comfort food", etc.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Chicken Soup.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I remember the old Julia shows and I was pretty young when they were aired. The first show I ever watched when I was at an age to make cooking decisions was *The Frugal Gourmet.* His philosophy that cooking was an important skill worth teaching your children (girls _and_ boys) really hit home because I personalized it. His pointing this out made me view in a different light the way my mother and father cooked for us. I also remember Pierre Franey and miss him. I remember the Galloping Gourmet and his jog from behind the scenes to the kitchen - how he used clarified butter in EVERYTHING and how he manipulated his face into a very sensual mask upon sampling his rich foods.

20 years from now, I wonder who will be waxing nostalgic about Sandra Lee...ROFLMAO.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey, All: SandySlop is making a "Tropical Dinner Theme" today. This should be hysterical!  

I'm picturing Canned pinapple thrown on underdone chicken, a packet of some semi-tropical spice mix, and maybe a nice Lime Kool-Aid and rum fizzie for cocktails. Dessert (her worst is saved for last) will probably include boxed cake mix with lots of cool whip and shredded coconut made to look like a beach or something.

The tablescape: palm tree things for sure.

I will come back to discuss the show after 11:30 EST.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Start a new thread! Reply here and tell me where you'll put it.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

O.K., Chiff. I'll put it in Cooks Corner under title: Tropical Dinner SLop.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks - we TIVO it and I will watch it later today. :bounce:


----------



## 100folds (Apr 9, 2005)

That's great that you have found a way to manage your time to make healthy, tasty, interesting food. But I know from experience that many people in this world do not know and further more do not know that it can be cheaper and easier than buying the convience foods or making things half ***. Ive worked in many kithchens where my staff thinks that a tomatoe sauce is crushed tomatoes with tomatoe paste and some herbs and spices. While Im charging my customers 30 - 40 dollars a plate for this lazy ****. I learned quickly that it was my duty to educate my staff on how a tomatoe sauce is properly prepared. It was something I thought was common knowledge but as it turned out, it wasnt common at all. If fact most people dont know how a tomatoe sauce is actually made, do you?
I think that maybe instead of juding the individuals that dont know certain things, you should teach them and the ones that know more than you, you should learn from.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I fully agree on both counts. No matter WHERE I go, the subject turns to cooking. I don't know why this happens - I don't generally steer the conversation that way but something comes up and down the merry path of spatula and saucepan we roam, tra la. The person with whom this happens is usually thrilled to learn something, as I am to teach it.

By the same token, I am an absolute *SPONGE* around cooks I respect. I hope to never stop learning either from books or people (friends, family acquaintances..he11, I'm not proud). Anyone who truly prides themselves on cooking skill _never stops learning_. Anyone who feels they know it all is someone around whom I don't need to be.

I don't judge those who don't know how to prepare healthful, delicious food. I judge those who think Sandra Lee's mess is acceptable because they're lazy and ignorant. On another board called Cassandra Crossing, we have many converts who used to think cake mix was food. They asked questions, shared experiences and some actually remembered having _real food_ at the hand of parents or relatives or friends' moms. People tend to become nostalgic for such fare, and ultimately try to reproduce it. _For this, they must learn at least the basics._ Once they see it's not brain surgery, they come back for more and eventually cake mix is just a bad memory.

Sandra Lee is dangerous. Not only to the health of those who actually practice her particular brand of heinous chemistry - but to future culinarians. Watching Mario Batali or Ina Garten won't hurt you in the kitchen. Sandra Lee teaches no worthwhile lessons with her boxed, canned and bagged concoctions and she's stunting the culinary growth of anyone who watches her show - unless they view in the recommended light of pure comedy.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Dangerous is right. A decorator whose husband is a big shot at FN and used his influence to buy his trophy wife a show with hopes she'll be the next Martha Stewart (yeah, right!) goes on the air with this bogus 70/30 formula for unhealthy, unappetizing, de-evolved crap and tries to pass it off as a cooking program.

It is truly offensive and irresponsible of FN to allow this to happen.

I take pleasure in snarking this show because it so deserves it.

I hope the AMA or viewer feedback shuts this useless abomination down soon!


----------



## kuchencake (Apr 13, 2005)

I have never watched the Sandra Lee show. It sounds awful and I will avoid it at all costs! The companies that make all of that crap in a box, dough in a can, and pre-made chemical cakes must be giving the FN a ton of money. It all boils down to advertising and merchandising. More and more Americans are getting tired of store bought junk and are turning to natural wholesome foods. I think the mega-pre-fabricated food corporations are shaking in their boots worrying about their wallets shrinking. I would like to know why Food Network can't put Julia Child's old shows back on?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

My favorite cooking show is still great chefs.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

GREAT CHEFS! GREAT CHEFS! GREAT CHEFS! GREAT CHEFS! 
arguably the BEST cooking series EVER. kuan hooks another one into
the net.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I used to love Great Chefs of the West! My first intro to two Hot Tamales...Hey - that's another good show that went the way of all quality programming on TVFN.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

let me first begin by stating that I am no fan of hers. Her cooking usually is a side-bar in a news paper buried deep in the paper or reader's digest. Not supposedly a 30 min show. I happened to see once something with swedish meatballs (had eaten them earlier in the day at IKEA) so sat around to watch it. Holy c*%^! She took a packet of pre-made Swedish meatballs, browned them, scraped the brown bits off with a butter / wine type mixture and that was her dish.

anyway, but my point is that someone like her is of help - no, I am not kidding. as much as it pains me to say that - she does have an important place. 

An example would be my sister. She started to assemble / *cook* in Sandra Lee's mold (around 12 yrs of age). I used to kid her but my mom used to insist that its one of the ways to begin. I didn't believer her but just recently, I found her trying to separate egg whites and make a cream by herself. Yes she began using store bought stuff but she graduated to this. 

Also, where professional cooking is just picking up its share of the spot light, home cooking is consistently going down. People get nice KA mixers for their wedding gifts and it stays like a table display on their counters. Its amazing how many people would have actually pulled out their mixers after they could have seen her show.

Personally, I would not see her show. But as far as eye-candy, making money, widening base and things like that go, foodtv obviously is doing the right thing bringing her in. It might have been different had Martha not made her mess. But call it dumbing down, Stepford-wife syndrome, bastardization... its going to be there for the long haul.  

By the way, I read someone mention, no more Sara Moulton on foodtv. Is that true?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

If a fledgling cook tries one of Sandy's recipes, tastes it and says, "Bleah, that's not how that's supposed to taste," I'm all for experimentation. After all, people did it in the 60's with LSD so a little cake mix seems tame by comparison. Let me say that I'm glad your sister has segued into real cooking and abandoned the Sandy Way. Truth be told, I also began with cake mixes but made my first "scratch" cake at 14 and never looked back.

I have to disagree with you here because I don't think Sandra Lee will "inspire" anyone to whip out a KA. Maybe Ina Garten, Martha Stewart, Sara Moulton, etc. influence people to use the better quality equipment but I can't say that Sandra Lee with her bagged angel food cake and garbage icing plants any kind of "seed" in an adult. The end result of SL's concoctions is just not enticing enough for anyone to go to the trouble of hauling out a KA.

Home cooking is experiencing a resurgence in many ways. Many factors have contributed to this. People are realizing that their families are worth a few minutes an evening to put healthy food on the table. All these diseases that pop up from obesity and bad food are starting to register with the American public (thank GOD). People are also starting to realize that packaged food and most restaurant food take "control" right out of the diner's hands. You can't stop someone from pouring salt into your food at a restaurant and you can't stop someone from adding polypseudosomethingorother into the box mix you're about to buy. The remedy is simple - make it yourself. Dinners during the week can be as simple as transmogrified leftovers, sandwiches, mock "pizzas" on pita breads using your own ingredients or anything wrapped in a whole wheat tortilla. Save the fancy stuff for the weekends (and make extra for during the week!). Quick and easy stuff is available without dumping out boxes and bags of God knows what. Rachel Ray is a good teacher when it comes to this stuff.

And how funny...Until TVFN comes to its senses and nukes this jerk, I wouldn't miss the show. Reviewing these shows has become an exercise for me and always makes me appreciate the "real" cooking that goes on in my home. I appreciate all the more my heritage having two parents who cook, a brother who cooks; and being married to a corporate chef (I try to do most of the cooking because he does it all week). 

Your sister's cooking skills will only increase with time, especially if she tries to emulate someone worth watching or gets a couple of books with cuisine she really aspires to prepare. (I wanted to insert an applause smiley - but pickins is slim on this site...) I don't know about anyone else, but I get really revved up around September, thinking of Fall menus, holiday menus, etc. And the BAKING! (Is my heart actually racing?..sheesh.)

I heard Sara Moulton will no longer be on TVFN but you must admit, they burnt her out. If anyone remembers the Two Hot Tamales, TVFN did the same thing to them as well as David Rosengarten. All quality people who will be missed and HOPEFULLY not replaced by fluff garbage like Sandra Lee.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah my sister's graduated from those stuff long back.

she's playing with a lot of things and trying to make them from scratch.

cookies, brownies, you name it.

i m trying to get her to get on this site, especially the baking forum where she might be able to get good help and increase her knowledge.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Please recommend the following books to your sister. They can probably be purchased (used) at http://www.half.com for a reasonable price.

_The Cake Bible_ by Rose Levy Beranbaum
RLB's instructions can be verbose but this is helpful to a new baker. After a few times preparing some of the recipes, you learn to "skim" the directions and it doesn't take near as long . Tell your sister to try the Chocolate Oblivion Truffle Torte (but make sure she's sitting next to someone she reeeeeally likes because orgies have been known to spontaneously erupt near this cake).

_The Pie & Pastry Bible_ by Rose Levy Beranbaum
This was a book that came out after TCB and it's just as informative about pies and pastry. My fave pie crust recipe is from this book - it's a Cheddar Cheese crust I use for any apple dessert - pie, slump, dumplings. Daughter likes "pie crust cookies" made from this dough and topped with turbinado sugar. Made them once at T-Giving because I had excess dough, now we can't have a T-Giving without them.

_Baking With Julia_ Compilation
This book is incredible if your sister never makes anything but the Nancy Silverton Brioche dough (and all the goodies that can come from that). But I'm sure she won't stop there!

_Professional Pastry Chef_ by Bo Friberg
This has large scale recipes (DH uses it at work) and lots of good information. (Only if she can get it cheap - it weighs a ton and is a professional book.)

_How To Bake_ by Nick Malgeri
I have a particular fondness for this book because Nick Malgeri is the Dean of Pastry at the school I attended, Peter Kump (now called something else). I make hundreds of the gingerbread cookies and bring them to work at Christmas time. (I do it over a weekend - Saturday to bake - Sunday to decorate.) The trick with the gingerbreads is not to roll them too thin in an attempt to get the most cookies out of the dough. When they're left "thickish" they're chewy and rich.

_Bread Alone_ by Daniel Leader
This is a "love letter" to artisinal bread baking. The breads are INCREDIBLE, if not simple to make. A nice weekend project. You get great bread and the house smells like love.

_Bernard Clayton's New Complete Book of Breads_
Made LOTS of these recipes. My fave is Royal Hibernian Brown Loaf (it's a dark Irish soda bread).

Tell your sister happy baking!


----------



## aaronproot (Jun 24, 2005)

Sandra Lee is the antichrist of televised American cooking and futher proof that many of our countrymen will eat their own feces as long as it's served in a paper box.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Bwahhhh! I want to see this on a billboard! :bounce:


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Seeing as there seems to be renewed interest in this thread, I thought I'd share my most recent review of her show with you...

*Spicy Asian Confusion*

I think Shamdra sometimes forgets that her 30 minutes of glory on the air each Saturday are intended as an "instructional cooking show." She consistently blows opportunities to teach the viewer something of value. Don't worry - I picked up the slack.

*Scallion Crab Cakes*
Cat Food Crab makes a comeback! The "canned" crab available where you find tuna in the supermarket is the lowest grade crabmeat. Remember, purchase only refrigerated crabmeat from your local fish monger which may be packaged with their store name; *OR* national brands Phillips or Blue Star crabmeat. Phillips and Blue Star are available in jumbo lump ($$$$$) or claw meat ($$). I use either Phillips or Blue Star in my prized Italian Christmas Eve Seafood Dinner and highly recommend both brands. *Teach something worthwhile - like where to operate "on the cheap" and where to go for the higher end product.* Give the "tuna aisle" crab to your cat - she's about the only one who would thank you for it.

Big  on the use of tortillas for Asian Food. Scallion pancakes have absolutely NOTHING to do with the glorified tortilla chips in this ep. Scallion pancakes are wonderfully chewy, oily, savory - bad-for-you-but-who-cares kind of food. They are NOT difficult to make and there are zillions of recipes available by google search. Shamdra implies this is a "semi-homemade version" of scallion pancakes but I think she fails to realize that the SH version should at least ATTEMPT to resemble the original version of a dish.

*Coconut Shrimp*
She's at it again…using ¼ cup of this and ½ cup of that. Cans opened with product remaining. At least in this ep, she finished the beef broth. *Teach something worthwhile - Like using a good quality boxed stock with a resealable closure* instead of leaving behind a trail of half used cans of this-and-that. Heck, that leftover stock may just inspire a pan sauce or soup later in the week.

*Spicy Beef*
The combination of sweet + hot is a classic one. It's her execution that leaves a bad taste in one's mouth. *Teach something worthwhile - like how to "eyeball" where appropriate. * Instead of measuring out ½ a cup of marmalade, *look at the jar - if it's an 8 ounce jar, USE HALF.* Why dirty a measuring cup for that? And she didn't even fill the measure, just blobbed a spoon of the marmalade into the ½ cup and dumped it in the pan. _Cooking is an art, baking is a science._ Precise measuring is not always necessary while cooking. What many "survival" cooks object to is cleanup, so let's take the opportunity to *teach* people to save themselves some sink time.

BTW: The chiles used in this recipe are sold dried in the produce section under the name "Chiles Japonese" and *not* "little baby chiles." 

How long is this woman on the air? She *still* doesn't know how to get a cutting board to quit migrating across her work surface? *Teach something worthwhile - Dampen a paper towel and place under the cutting board for a stable work surface.* This works with both poly boards and wooden boards.

When she "floured" the beef, I had to replay that clip about 3x until it sank in. The intention is to coat the beef with either corn starch or flour, then shake off as much of the excess as possible as indicated in this quote from the recipe: "Season flank steak strips with salt and pepper, then toss with cornstarch. Shake off excess." Did anyone else bust a gut when she put the corn starch _in the strainer_ with the beef? *Teach something worthwhile - The proper way to do this is to toss beef in a bowl corn starch THEN move the beef to the strainer and shake off excess over the same bowl.*

No thought seemed to go into the _timing_ of her prep. She would handle the component of one dish, then jump to another. Any novice cook would be confused. (Seasoned cooks only laugh.)

The stupid noodles. Implying they would make a good "Asian take on a funnel cake." Launch your assault one cuisine at a time, Sandy. Leave the Penn Dutch alone for this week.

*Grilled Pineapple*
Just when you thought Shamdra was going to teach the viewer a worthwhile skill, fluff is snatched from the jaws of education. WT ever loving F was that about? The whole setup with the cored pineapple elevated Semi-Homemade from sitcom to slapstick. Sandra goes through the motions of getting a knife from her terribly neglected collection. "Now let's see, I have this big one, a serrated knife and a paring knife." (BTW, "this big one" is also referred to as a Kullenschliff edged veggie cleaver. You're welcome.) Then POOF! She advises the viewer to use *canned* pineapple and unceremoniously dumps the perfect pineapple shell into the garbage! *Teach something worthwhile - (I got a few here) - like the difference between knives and how each has a job; perhaps to use the pineapple shell as a GARNISH (attention to detail, Sandy) - maybe how canned pineapple is actually cooked and differs from fresh pineapple. * Did you know that you can't use raw pineapple in Gelatin desserts? There is an enzyme in fresh pineapple, the bromelaine enzyme, that prevents gelatin from setting up. (No charge for that one.)

Plating should be done in odd numbers - using even numbers (like Sandra's pineapple ice cream dessert) is called "static" presentation and is not nearly as pleasing to the eye. Perhaps 3 slices of the pineapple with 2 scoops of the ice cream would be passable - but refrain from presenting plated food that can be counted in 2's.

In every ep of Semi-Homemade, there can be found at least one nugget of truth. While assembling her serving display, Sandra repeats the line I'm sure she uttered upon meeting The Wallet: "My ship has come in!" While being married to millionaire has secured Shamdra's place in history as the worst hack on TV - it's proof positive that money is certainly the root of this particular evil.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

   

Amen!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I saw that episode too. The "scallion pancakes" made no sense to me, and the beef looked like it would be *****, sticky rubberbands.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Bwaaahhh! What a GREAT description! I loved when she said, "This is sticking just a little bit.." and I remember thinking "the paper towel probably tastes better than the food."


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

...is it me, or did you guys also hear her call the beef "plank" steak?  

And I still would like to know how you are supposed to eat the coconut shrimp.  It looked like soup but it isn't, and she never suggested putting it on rice or anything. Maybe if she hadn't used tiny pre-cooked shrimp and lots of liquid, I dunno. Where are the technical advisers on this show???


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

You may very well be right. She has a tough time pronouncing things. "Roasted pepper" comes out "Rose pepper" and she had a bear of a time with _remoulade. _

I believe the shrimp goo was supposed to be "sauce" although she didn't whip up a boil in bag Success rice to go with it. Technical advisers are trying to get in the witness protection program so they're too busy to actually do anything for her.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Yesterday was "Garden Italian" at Semi-Homemade. She mixed mascarpone with cool whip and tarragon and put it in a parfait with frozen peaches. Yes, frozen peaches in August. She also added plastic squeeze lemon to veal piccata. The mind boggles.

Okay, I'll go back to lurking now. Thank you.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I have a review in the works about this ep. She used plastic fake lemon juice to make the sauce of the piccata - then used *fresh lemon* to garnish.

Is it any wonder I keep my sanity after viewing this torturous show?


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Can't wait for your review, Chiffonade! I don't watch this nonsense too much anymore, just occassionally to see if there's any improvement or for a laugh. And, I didn't get to see this entire episode, so I'm sure I missed some crazy stuff.

You know, I think I've finally figured out why this show is on the air and on Food Network. As I've been unable to figure out who the target audience is (not younger inexperienced cooks, they already cook this way, not the average home cook, they know better, and certainly not foodies or experienced cooks, they'd rather starve) after some research, I've concluded that there is no target audience! 

It is simply an ongoing commercial to promote certain sponsor's products. This explains the exclusive use of cool whip (Kraft), the misuse of almonds (CA Almond Board), and a few others whose products are constantly and often unnecessarily/incorrectly used.

I still think the concept of a Semi-Homemade show is good. Just wish it showed things like: using a chocolate cake mix, adding some jarred and fresh cherries, and liquere for filling, fresh whipped cream and lo and behold - a semi-homemade Black Forest Cake. But, that is not what's happening here. Unfortunate. Perhaps if a good cook/chef was involved and it wasn't as sponsor driven, it would be helpful and not a joke. Just my opinion.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wait... it's not really "*mar*scapone" cheese? 

I saw the Italian show too. She didn't pound the veal either, although her recipe on FoodTV.com says to do that. That was at least $20 of meat she fried in that pan; the heat was too high. The peaches on the mascarpone cheese actually looked good, but the amount of the cheese mixture seemed like way too much- just a big lump of very rich cheese.

I agree about the processed food marketing ploy. She does use a ton of Kraft foods. Take a look at their U.S. product list, and see for yourself here . I know Kraft products are pretty pervasive since they've bought up a lot of other companies, but she makes pretty prominent use of some things. I'll be curious to keep an eye on how she handles them and uses them. I already noted that in one episode, the Kitchen Aid name on the mixer had been pixillated to make it unreadable. Lately I've seen her using a mixer that's not a KA- maybe a Sunbeam or something. Certainly, she's doing a lot to promote ZipLock bags!


----------



## amcardon (Aug 30, 2005)

I just spent the last hour or so reading all the posts in this thread. I seriously think I've lost 5 lbs in the workout my lungs and abs just received! I had a roommate who actually watched both LBH and the Semi-Ho on MUTE! Eye candy (and, in my opinion, not all that great eye candy...). I am a very amateur cook and thoroughly enjoy it. When I first saw that there was a show called Semi-Homemade I was actually excited, maybe there really is a way to cut huge corners and make good food... I was dead wrong! The first time I watched the show I laughed my butt off! I couldn't believe the crap she was throwing together! I don't want to sound too repetitious but her show should be shown on Comedy Central... As for the posts about Rachel Ray, since the last person commented on her the infestation has grown much, much worse I believe... She has like 5 shows on FN now, it's ridiculous! I too cannot stand her annoying laugh and the exact same response she gives to every single thing she eats. I don't understand what the execs are thinking. I hate the fact that the world has become so accepting and craving for reality tv shows. FN seems to be following suit and it truly is a sad decline. I don't care for Emeril and especially his band. They play the same songs every episode and it just about puts me in a seizure. Anyway, there's my rambling 2 cents.

Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## shaolin bushido (Aug 3, 2005)

Man, I bet I'm not the only one who's been nearly frightened to death of posting in this thread especially with a dissenting opinon. Interrupting the orgy of criticism that she's inspired here with her show is a tad daunting.

I can almost hear the blood curdling yowls of the pack as she's held down by her golden curls and has her eyes e-scratched out and hurled to the appreciative pack! 

Is it possible her looks has anything to do with the near unanimous and enthusiastic lambasting of her show and abilities? 

No doubt there's politics and commercial considerations that influence who and what is aired on the Food Network like all the rest of them and those of you who are involved in the industry probably can attest to many instances of this on virtually every show on tv. 

Of course, I'm no authority on cooking ... but I have witnessed a few episodes of envy and "hater-ism" in my time. This looks like one of those times. I don't make it a point to be there for each episode of her show either and like several other shows much more(actually Fine Living channel is catching my eye more these days) but this lady is being CRUCIFIED ... perhaps with some reason. meh, a different perspective and YES, I'm a guy. There are other channels I can tune to though if I just want to see a bit of fluff. 

Just an observation and a bit of humor ... no offense intended. I'd hate to incur the ire or lasting enmity of any of you.

Anywho ... I just change the channel when I view something as offensive as she seems to be to some of y'all. It works. cheers.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

After three days of thinking about it, I finally figured out what I find so offensive about this ep. Sandra has reduced the cuisine of my heritage to envelope salad dressing and tarragon, neither of which any self-respecting Italian would use. The last Italian ep was merely a comedy. This is an insult. And a disgrace.

Sandra's choice of kitchen attire is more than a little offputting. Does she think that we, the people who actually _cook_, don't own any good clothes? We just don't cook in them! As many parties, formal dinners, impromptu get-togethers, shindigs and soirees as I have thrown, I have *never* cooked in my party clothes. The other thing I found disturbing was her wispy blonde hair flopping about. I have hair nearly down to my waist and it's _always_ restrained when I'm cooking.

*Herb Almond Tapenade*

This technique is how Sandra Lee made her reputation (as bad as it is). She takes a _complete_ food product, mixes in a few other things and calls it "her creation." What's so hilarious is what she adds to these foods. For instance, when she's in the kitchen, slinging her semi-homemade crap, there's nary a fresh herb in sight. However, she whips out _bunches of fresh herbs_, pinches off a few leaves of each, adds it to the tapenade and proclaims it "herb tapenade." Sandy - here's a hint: If you can score that many fresh herbs, use them in your cooking in more than token amounts and step away from the dried stuff.

*Veal Piccata*

I was intrigued when Shamdra opened the show by saying, "I've perfected the recipe for veal piccata." Having not seen the recipe, I guessed she either used powdered sauce mix or plastic bubble lemon juice. The lemon juice won. She explained not pounding the veal by explaining that she "had the butcher do it." Any treatment done to meat increases the price per pound. Veal is expensive enough without being further processed by the butcher. Despite beautiful meat, the plastic bubble lemon juice killed this recipe. Don't worry, I blew taps for the veal.

Shamdra mounts the sauce with butter _but uses a wooden spoon_. She rarely uses the right tool for the job - which would have been a whisk.

Also, remember to garnish with _fresh lemon_ so your friends' taste buds might be tricked into thinking you used fresh lemon juice for the recipe. Everyone knows fresh lemon is for GARNISH only. (Success rate for this bit of skullduggery escalates _after_ the cocktail is served.)

We are also treated to a "whoot" and a "pop" in the same sentence; with a N-I-C-E not far behind. Also the dreaded "I want you to come in here…" Ugh.

*Tomatoes & Arties Oreganata*

The name of this recipe should be _Tomatoes and Artichoke Hearts A La Salad Dressing._ Anything "oreganata" is simply dressed with a combination of (any and all of the following): Olive oil, parsley, oregano, basil, mint, garlic, bread crumbs, maybe a squeeze of fresh lemon. Why gak it up with Salad Dressing Powder? This could be a superior dish if the salad dressing were omitted. With the other herbs, it's completely unnecessary and if need be, one could use the dreaded chopped garlic in the jar. I'd prefer to see that happen then to ruin perfectly good tomatoes and artie hearts with salad dressing powder.

*[nails on blackboard]Peaches and Tarragon with "MAR"scapone Cream[/nails on blackboard]*

This recipe offended on so many fronts, I almost don't know where to begin.

*OFFENSE #1.* Every time she says *MARSCAPONE*, it's like a jolt from a taser. Sandra's mispronunciation of _mascarpone_ was perfectly predictable, if not uncommon. John Q. Public might go into a store and inquire as to where he might find the *MARSCAPONE* but he is _ not getting paid as a "cooking instructor"_. For the record, it's pronounced *mah-scarrrrrrrrr-PO-nay*. (Being Italian, I chop off the final "a" .) Feel free to roll the "r" as long as you like.

*OFFENSE #2.* WTF. Frozen peaches in August? Everyone else has pointed this out and I won't beat the poor dead horse but come on - what the **** is wrong with this woman?

*OFFENSE #3.* She takes an expensive item like _mascarpone_ and mixes it with (gag) _Cool Whip[emoji]174[/emoji] then refers to the whole mess as a "mousse." _ Next, she'll be taking truffles (the mushroom kind) and slicing them onto Kraft Mac & Cheese. Why waste beautiful _mascarpone_ by diluting its luxurious creaminess with fake whipped cream? DH gasped when she did this, then swore.

*OFFENSE #4.* The traditional cheese for cannoli cream is _ricotta_ NOT _mascarpone_ as Sandy Loo suggests.

*OFFENSE #5*. Tarragon? _If_ she had beautiful ripe fresh peaches and _if_ she made a whip of _mascarpone_ with folded in whipped heavy cream and a drop of sugar and _if_ she was in the mood to try something unconventional that didn't require her to be horizontal, she could have used _basil_. Basil is a sweet tender herb and it sometimes finds its way into desserts or sweets. Let's face it - basil is less of a stretch here than tarragon.

*OFFENSE #6* A rubber spatula to assemble? Were there no _spoons_ on the set that day? She winds up slopping peaches onto the counter top. Right tool for right job, Sandy - learn it - live it.

*The Tablescrape*

The biggest offense here was the voluminous bunch of fresh herbs she used to decorate the table. Do I think that's unattractive? Absolutely not - I do it myself. However, * decorating is not my primary use for fresh herbs!* It's the same as using canned peaches in baking but fresh peaches in a bowl on the table. A big sham.

Italian food is so much more than what was presented here. It's the freshness of the bounty, simply prepared so the integrity of the ingredients shines through. Italian food restores, nourishes, soothes, comforts and transforms empty grumbling grouches into smiling satiated happy souls. Italian food is comprised of hundreds of years of lessons from grandma and tried and true recipes from who-knows-where? They've been around so long that point of origin is no longer pertinent. Italian food is _magic_. Sandra Lee is a _cheap trick_ - and a bad one at that.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Now, is it really that bad? I understand to us that are culianarily apt this seems like an abomination and completely useless and crappy. I mean, you and me could probably whip up a very good olive tapanade in less than 10 mins, but you have to remember that a lot of people couldn't do that. Can you really expect the soccer mom with 3 screaming kids and a hungry cranky husband to go to the farmer's market every day and walk around until she becomes inspired and buys seasonal and fresh products to prepare each day? 

I want to disclaim and say I've only seeen her show 1 time, and I didn't like it. Didn't teach me anything at all. Couldn't care less, and will never watch it again. But if I was a housemom, it might be helpful to add a few herbs to a prepared sauce to make it taste better. I mean, I add herbs and flavoring all the time to mayonaise to make it better. If I use prepared mayonaise to make nice and fresh tasting tartar sauce, or parsley/lemon juice mayo for sandwiches, does that make it BAD? I mean, I could easily make a cup of mayo in 10 mins in the blender or by hand, but I don't...

All I'm saying is that, yeah, for us, her show sucks, and I deride the TVFN for showing a constant stream of crap like this, but for some people it could be helpful. 

It just seems really personal for some of you guys...just don't watch it. Just know that you hold yourself to a higher standard, be happy about that, and don't expect everyone to hold themselves to that same standard. Simple.

~Someday

PS--It's still better than driving your kids through McDonalds or taco bell 3 times a week...


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Shaolin Bushido, you said no offense intended, but I find a number of things in your post quite offensive. You liken critique of this show to an e- "cat fight." I guess you assume only women are critical of Semi-Homemade. You are wrong. This show and the kind of fare promoted have been harshly critiqued by men and women from the NY Times, Slate, food publications, and websites and forums all over the net. 

To suggest that there is envy because of the host's looks is just as ridiculous and sexist. Would you being saying that if a much less physically attractive host were the subject of the criticism? I doubt it. Or, if male foodies were critical of an attractive male host who was incompetent and had a show promoting awful recipes and methods? Do you honestly think people wouldn't be just as critical if that were the case? I would be, I assure you. Give us some intellectual credit, please.  

As far as the lambasting goes - hey, when you put yourself out there, you take what you get. Ms. Lee is certainly not the only public figure/celeb that's been lambasted. They laugh all the way to the bank.

Finally, when I watch this show, I do it for the humor. It's a guaranteed source of amusment. Even so, I wish it lived up to it's name in a good way and offered something of value to people. And that would be great even if the host was a gorgeous woman.  

Cheers.


----------



## shaolin bushido (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh well, the things you have a problem with were obviously unintentional and I told you I wasn't trying to upset anyone. Everything you claim to have seen in my post that offended you seems to be attributed to misinterpetation and/or misrepresentation and faulty logic ... so much so that it's impossible to even address each claim. Ironically your assumptions stereotype me as some chauvinist ogre and the evidence just isn't there to support you. I don't know why you choose to have a problem but that appears to be the case. 

If you can read the posts without an objective of seeing what you'd like to see I think you'd easily see why I used that imagery. I didn't consciously think that all her critics were women either ... I didn't think that at all. As a matter of fact someone alluded to her dress on her shows and her looks in one of the other posts and that's why I mentioned it.

I took the time and reviewed most of the posts again and if you do the same you might not be as offended by my frank impressions. It's difficult to speak your mind, yet offend no one no matter how hard you try. As you've said, YOU found offense though I didn't address you specifically. I have noticed that there are a few others who agree with me regarding the way the posts were going so that's a bit encouraging. Then again, I'm not familiar with you and maybe no amount of apologies in advance and pointed conciliation would have appeased you. 

To paraphrase Rudyard Kipling, ... "all men(and women) count with me, but none too much." I'll leave those comments as my final words on this subject.


----------



## amcardon (Aug 30, 2005)

I haven't seen this much open controversy about a show that outraged some, provided comic relief for others, thoroughly offended many and still has high ratings since the first season of South Park...



...of which I am a HUGE fan


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

There is nothing wrong with purchasing tapenade from a salumeria - fresh made by someone who knows how. I frequently augment menus to include a few purchased items from favorite places and I never misrepresent that food as having been prepared by me. To present mass-marketed tapenade that's been transmogrified with a few added things, then tell people _you made it_ is the sin. And if the soccer mom with three screaming kids and cranky husband doesn't take some time to do SOMETHING away from that mob, she's going to go all Andrea Yates on them. She needs to tell her husband, "By the way, don't make any plans for Saturday the 4th..." on which day she can cook her ***** off, go to a spa, hang with some friends - and remember she's human.

Shortcuts are (unfortunately) a must in today's society where every minute is hyper budgeted. Adding herbs to mayo is hardly a sin but you've only seen the show once so you probably have missed a lifetime of abominations! Some leave you looking like this . The bagged angel food cake (that's already too sweet) decorated with canned icing to which she adds a spoon of extract to mask its origin but the fact that it's junk comes shining through anyway. One recent example of her cooking dementia was when she sprinkled _powdered cheese sauce from a box of Mac & Cheese onto an ear of corn that was cooked 35 minutes in water, and was then to be reheated on the grill_. (Who does she get to test this stuff and how much does she pay?)

Purchasing a bag of frozen broccoli or corn, canned low sodium stock in the pantry, keeping an array of canned beans, canned tomatoes etc. can get you from kitchen to table in short order - but people don't need to feed their families Sandra Lee's kind of garbage with the excuse that it takes less time.

That thought is exactly _why_ I tuned in the first time! I thought, "Great, I can glove bone a turkey with a paring knife but what I really need to know is how to get dinner on the table on a Wednesday night at warp speed." I knew I was watching the wrong show when she dumped a can of chicken with rice soup into poultry stuffing. Eventually I came to see how many instant and packaged "food" items she was using in the interest of time and with a total disregard for taste.

Also - I'm not above purchasing some good quality deli meats and great bread, a couple of tomatoes and lettuce on my way home from work. I'd rather have a well-made sandwich toasted in the oven a few minutes than eat Sandra Lee's contrived and revived canned and boxed parade of chemicals.

It's INCREDIBLY personal to me that this individual who obviously has no place in the kitchen in front of a camera has arrived there most likely through no talent of her own. She's married to Bruce Karatz of KB "just add water" Homes who must shovel bazillions into her "career." What's even worse is that someone might start to think using all those chemical laced foods is _a good idea_. Sandra Lee is going to be responsible for more high blood pressure than Lays Potato Chips.

It's about even.

PS - You need to watch this show more frequently if you possibly can. The "holiday" shows are a real kick.


----------

